# Battery grips, Canon or third party? Use one or don't?



## Ryan85 (Dec 1, 2014)

I've never used battery grips. Do you all prefer using one or not using one? Do you prefer canon grips or a third party manufacturers?


----------



## MacroBug (Dec 1, 2014)

I have a Canon grip on my 5DII. I love the balance it provides with most of my lenses more than I need the extra battery life. My camera now feels very front heavy when I don't use it. I don't mind the extra weight.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Dec 1, 2014)

Canon grips 
no compatibility issues.


----------



## antonioleandro (Dec 1, 2014)

I use Canon grips on my 2 Rebel cameras (XTi and T2i). The grips really help balancing a light camera as a Rebel and heavy L lenses. I don´t use a grip on my 6D. The original grip and weight of this camera is enough to balance most of my lenses. I would never use a third party grip, I am really afraid of any electrical compatibility issue could fry my camera to save a few bucks. I would also not use a grip on a situation when condensation could be a problem, beacuse it has been reported before that water might condensate between the camera and the grip and cause the camera to stop working.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi Ryan. 
Genuine BG-E2N on 40D, Mieke grip on 7D, had one slight hickup with the Mieke, some controls stopped working, had to shut everything down, remove batteries then grip to clear the glitch, then refit. This seems to have sorted the problem completely, been months with no repeat. 
There are threads quite recently dealing with grips in some depth, I think I posted more info there on what exactly stopped working. (Might even have started a thread). I much prefer the grip, so much so that I picked up a camera at the London Camera Exchange Southampton show earlier and didn't recognise it as a 7D when I held it, it just felt so wrong! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 1, 2014)

Believe me when I say that a Canon T5i with battery grip, has as good ergonomics (to my hands) as 7D without grip.

If your camera is weather sealed, is not worth risking with battery grip of third party manufacturers. However, the cameras without any seal, it is worth using a good generic grip, for better weight balance and duplicate battery.


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## dppaskewitz (Dec 1, 2014)

I had a third party grip (I think it was Vello) for my 6D. Worked fine. Then, I bought a RRS "L" bracket (thinking that it would fit the Vello). Not so much. Now I have the Canon grip. I don't use it that often any more because I am on a tripod most of the time. Ended up getting a third party "L" bracket for use on the 6D without the grip. Works fine. If I am hand holding the camera, I prefer having the grip. On the tripod, I don't really need it. So, I could have kept the Vello, gone to the "L" for use without the grip and saved myself some money and time. Oh well. The lesson in all of this: go with the Canon if you think you might ever want to use a specific bracket with the grip. If not, third party grip probably will be fine. And yes, get a grip, particularly if you shoot a lot in portrait orientation.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 1, 2014)

What camera do you have? I'll sell you one of the many grips that I have collecting dust that I never use.

We had another thread going where many of us agreed that we just don't use grips much anymore.

It's obviously a personal thing. I used them, then I didn't and I don't miss them at all.


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 1, 2014)

Third Party Grip feels like: Honda Accord; Cool, This will get the job done. I am smart for saving money.
Canon Grip feels like: Mustang 5.0; I am a badass, I look like a badass, let me go tell those people I am a badass.
Built in Grip on 1D feels like: Porsche 911 GT3; Sploosh.

And after all that, picking up a camera with no vertical grip feels like: Pocket Rocket Motorcycle. So small, but so fast.


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 1, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> What camera do you have? I'll sell you one of the many grips that I have collecting dust that I never use.
> 
> We had another thread going where many of us agreed that we just don't use grips much anymore.
> 
> It's obviously a personal thing. I used them, then I didn't and I don't miss them at all.



5diii and 6d in a few days after B&h was selling them for 1249.00


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 1, 2014)

TexPhoto said:


> Third Party Grip feels like: Honda Accord; Cool, This will get the job done. I am smart for saving money.
> Canon Grip feels like: Mustang 5.0; I am a badass, I look like a badass, let me go tell those people I am a badass.
> Built in Grip on 1D feels like: Porsche 911 GT3; Sploosh.
> 
> And after all that, picking up a camera with no vertical grip feels like: Pocket Rocket Motorcycle. So small, but so fast.



Lol great analogy


----------



## Chisox2335 (Dec 1, 2014)

I have three vello grips. I've been very happy with them.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 1, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> What camera do you have? I'll sell you one of the many grips that I have collecting dust that I never use.
> 
> We had another thread going where many of us agreed that we just don't use grips much anymore.
> 
> It's obviously a personal thing. I used them, then I didn't and I don't miss them at all.


 
+1

I love the built-in grips of the 1 series cameras, but not the add-on grips that prevent you from securely mounting a camera and heavy lens to a tripod. It is a personal preference, I've bought used cameras with grips, I took them off and sold them. I probably have a couple in my junk box.


----------



## nc0b (Dec 1, 2014)

I have Canon grips on my 5Dc and my 40D, both purchased on the used market. Have never used an aftermarket grip. I don't have grips on my 6D or my 60D, which I used on Easter Island and at Machu Picchu. The smaller size and less weight weight was a significant advantage traveling overseas. I shot the 6D with 24-105mm about 85% of the time, and by the end of a day my battery was down a notch or two. I had spare batteries with me, so I wasn't on the edge from that standpoint. When shooting all day, like the narrow gauge train in Colorado, having the vertical grip and dual batteries is really nice. I don't shoot the 60D that much since I bought the 6D, but I may well get a Canon grip for the 6D at some point.


----------



## ScottyP (Dec 1, 2014)

I don't know what you guys are gripping, or how hard but I don't think there's any way one can add cool looks and I really have never found the need for extra battery life either.


----------



## wsmith96 (Dec 1, 2014)

I've used Vello and Canon grips. Recently, I have problems with the buttons and wheel on the vello grip. my canon's have never had an issue. I like the increased battery life and found a grip a necessity for my rebel to make it comfortable for me. The grip helps me balance out my 70-200 on my 60D and 5D.

I recommend the canon grips.

-w


----------



## bobby samat (Dec 1, 2014)

i have grips for both of my cameras. in my opinion, they make your camera much, much easier to hold onto - especially if you have big hands and it's wet or snowing. the extra shutter button prevents the fashion claw when shooting portrait/vertical. it's much more comfortable shooting without reaching all the way over to the top left corner of the camera. the extra battery power is great for long shoots - like weddings.

grips clearly make your camera heavier, so if you don't like carrying around heavy things a grip may not be for you - or nice lenses for that matter.

just because you have a grip doesnt mean it has to be on your camera. i generally have one camera with a grip on a one camera with a grip off. i shoot with a tripod 70% of the time and unless youre doing a really long exposure, i dont see any point in mounting a gripped camera on a tripod head - it's just unnecessary weight.

both of my grips are canon and they've always worked perfectly


----------



## Sabaki (Dec 1, 2014)

Have the BG-E5 on my Canon 500D and simply adore it. Awesome when you go out for the day shooting whatever and never have to have that little voice in the back of your mind saying "how's the battery holding up?"

I just got the 7Dii and I'm definitely getting a grip for it. Battery life is not good at all and when shooting birds, your concentration is better spent on what could be entering the scene.


----------



## lescrane (Dec 1, 2014)

have tried 3rd party grips to save $$$. always wound up w/some kind of problem. never "fried " camera but either electronic bugs developed or problems with fit/finish. Sorry. we are prisoners to Canon's crazy prices to get the best accessories. Same for batteries.


----------



## tpatana (Dec 1, 2014)

All 3 bodies I've had grips. Just makes it feel more sturdy, plus when shooting some 8h sport events I don't need to worry about battery life.

On XTi, I had cheap 3rd party, and never had any problems.

On 7D, I had Canon grip and the grip surface material on bottom started peeling off quite soon. Tried to glue it back but it never held. No functional problems ever.

On 5D3, Canon grip and no problems.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Dec 1, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Believe me when I say that a Canon T5i with battery grip, has as good ergonomics (to my hands) as 7D without grip.
> 
> If your camera is weather sealed, is not worth risking with battery grip of third party manufacturers. However, the cameras without any seal, it is worth using a good generic grip, for better weight balance and duplicate battery.



+1 Good points


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 1, 2014)

I have a grip on my 5D3, And on my 1D mark IV, but I have to say, people drive me nuts sometimes. People who post that a photo was taken with a "gripped" _____ Camera. Seriously? And then people who poset, I added the vertical grip, and can now take vertical photos... What was stopping you before?


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 18, 2014)

TexPhoto said:


> I have a grip on my 5D3, And on my 1D mark IV, but I have to say, people drive me nuts sometimes. People who post that a photo was taken with a "gripped" _____ Camera. Seriously? And then people who poset, I added the vertical grip, and can now take vertical photos... What was stopping you before?



Lol +1


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Dec 18, 2014)

ScottyP said:


> I don't know what you guys are gripping, or how hard but I don't think there's any way one can add cool looks and I really have never found the need for extra battery life either.


well then you really never shot in live view? Also worked in cold weather? both modes will eat batteries like candy. For me the grip acts as a counter balance for what I call my long lens the 400 5.6l so for some gripping is necessary.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 18, 2014)

Ryan85 said:


> I've never used battery grips. Do you all prefer using one or not using one?



With cameras w/o a joystick (60d, 70d, 6d, ...) I don't see the point as the grip is really just a grip and carrier for batteries (like for long time intervalmeter shots w/ ML or a lot of live view/video). With an additional joystick on the grip you gain usability, but otherwise I don't feel I'd need one unless I shot portrait orientation 24/7.


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 22, 2014)

I am always annoyed by the people who say they added the grip so they can shoot vertical photos. As if they could not before... I know some mean more easily, or more comfortably, but then say that.


----------



## Besisika (Dec 22, 2014)

beforeEos Camaras said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what you guys are gripping, or how hard but I don't think there's any way one can add cool looks and I really have never found the need for extra battery life either.
> ...


Agree, live view eats battery like candy, yet I still don't use it - but I guess it is a bad idea.
I use Camranger for shooting video and photo in a difficult to shoot place, mainly in a church, for my 5D III.
I bought an off-brand, pixel king (I don't remember the version), and it fried two batteries. I am not sure if it was the fault of one of the batteries, or the grip or myself (I used one off-brand battery and one Canon - I was desperate that day) and ended up with burnt batteries, no video, and no courage to use grip anymore. Good lesson for a stubborn old man.
My suggestion: buy brand stuff if you can afford.


----------



## viggen61 (Dec 22, 2014)

Only you can make the decision to use a grip or not. For me, the decision was very simple. I wanted a grip on my 7D. Without the grip, I don't feel I have as secure a hold on the camera. Without a grip, my pinky finger has nothing to grip onto, and it makes it less easy for me to operate the controls with my thumb and index finger. Adding the grip places some of the work of holding the camera on the pinky finger, and I feel that my grip is much improved. 

Having the extra set of controls for portrait orientation is a bonus for me. It is almost the same feel as operating the camera in landscape orientation. With the 5DIII and 7D2, it is like operation the camera in landscape, thanks to the addition of a joystick control to the grip.

The extra battery is also a bonus. It has let me go up to two days and sometimes more shooting wildlife, where I'll take up to 2,000 shots in a day, with frequent use of the AF and IS functions, as well as metering for shots I never take.

The extra weight doesn't bother me in the least, and even if it did, everything listed above would trump that issue.

Oh, and I've only had the Canon grip for my 7D.


----------



## FTb-n (Dec 22, 2014)

No vertical grip for me. Just haven't had the need. Funny though, from a film SLR background, to me, it seems that all current Canon DSLR's are "gripped" with the battery bulge that makes it easier to carry and to handle. But, I don't need to add another one.

Battery life is great on both my 5D3 and 7D. If shot vertically for extended periods, I can see the benefit of a grip. But, I choose the orientation on the fly and it can vary. I find the "horizontal" grip to be quite comfortable when shooting in either orientation.

Also, I rather like the convenience of carrying smaller, lighter bodies on my Think Tank belt with Peak Design Capture Clips. Adding a second grip will make this less comfortable.


----------



## wsheldon (Dec 22, 2014)

I use a grip about 1/3 of the time on my 6D, primarily when shooting long events or doing kiddie sessions with WiFi on sending photos to a nearby laptop for real-time printing. The primary reason is not having to worry about battery drain, but I do really like the feel when shooting both landscape and portrait. Gives me the best of both worlds - take the grip off and tote the compact 6D around with me, or put it on and have the extra grip comfort, better balance with larger lenses and tons of battery life.


----------



## lintoni (Dec 22, 2014)

No grip for me, I've always been comfortable holding the camera in portrait orientation without one. I always carry a spare battery for the 5D3, but I can't recall flattening a fully charged battery within a day.


----------



## lescrane (Dec 22, 2014)

TexPhoto said:


> I am always annoyed by the people who say they added the grip so they can shoot vertical photos. As if they could not before... I know some mean more easily, or more comfortably, but then say that.



I don't know anyone who claimed they can't shoot vertical w/o a grip. For me if I am shooting a long lens handheld and know I;m going to shoot a fair number of verticals, the grip is on. Why?? Curling your hand around to press the non=gripped shutter button harder on the wrist and will give more camera movement than being able to press down on a button. 

I don''t care how it looks, having the extra battery on board is no better than having it in the pocket. extra weight of grip a neg.


----------



## Triggyman (Dec 23, 2014)

With a grip, part of the camera's weight can be supported by part of the palm of my left hand turning the zoom ring/focus ring, which adds more stability. Even with a 5D3, with its larger right hand grip, I like to lower my right hand wherein my pinky touches part of the battery grip. Very comfortable for myself. I'm speaking for myself, but I am sure other people also grip the camera that way that I do. 

With a smaller camera like the 60D, that was one big advantage I experienced when a battery grip was attached. 

Also, if a big flash gun is attached like the 600EX, the battery grip provides better pivot balance. 

Oh the other hand, the battery grip makes the camera significantly larger and heavier (it seems so even without any batteries). I remove it when I store it in a camera bag during air travel.

Get a Canon battery grip instead of third party and you'll forget about the cost as time goes by.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Dec 23, 2014)

I have the Canon BG-E11 for my 5D3. I haven't tested any off-brand battery grips. B&H tried to sell me one, but I wasn't in the mood for testing - I wanted something that I could trust would work. That's what I got.

I leave it on almost all the time. I only take it off for tripod shots where eliminating vibration is critical (ie: lens test chart shots) - and of those it's only for lenses that don't have a tripod collar.

My only wish is that the way that the grip is secured was better. Currently, there can be a tiny amount of wiggle if you mount the battery grip to a tripod with the camera mounted to the battery grip. It's not a major issue, but if it was ever fixed I'd be even happier.


----------



## Tinky (Dec 23, 2014)

I've always had grips for my cameras, I would put them on for specific shoots, a rogue genuine bg-e7 fried 2 batteries and nearly took my 7d with it, so now use extra sparingly, really handy for portraits especially with medium or telephoto lenses.


----------



## gjones5252 (Dec 23, 2014)

I went Vello for my 5dm3. I love it it was way cheaper than the canon. There is a quality difference. I have purchased everything canon. I just want my stuff to work. 
But this vello is the first off brand i have had and its great. I didnt think i would use it that much but i actually hate using my non-gripped 5d now because it so small. 
And to those saying they never go through a battery in one day i honestly dont know how you do that. One wedding and i will exchange out both batteries at least once. OF course thats with about 1-2 bars left. 
I do have to take it off when i use it on a camera stabilizer for video. THats a real pain so thats why one isnt gripped.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Dec 23, 2014)

I have had grips for three Canon SLR bodies (one Canon and two third-party). I did extensive internet research for the last grip I purchased (for a 5DM3)...probably two hours total. I ended up with an eBay-purchased grip that works flawlessly. Both third-party grips have worked well; oddly enough the Canon grip for a Rebel has proved to be a bit problematic but it still works.

Grips are good, in my opinion, most of the time...but not when traveling when size and weight are at a premium. Somehow, in my hands, a gripped Canon SLR feels better balanced...with most any lens attached to it...than that same body without the grip.

My two cents.


----------



## tcmatthews (Dec 23, 2014)

No grip do not want the extra weight. Normally carry a few extra batteries. Recently bought the Tamron 150-600. Thinking about getting a grip for when I am using it. Against the 150-600 the weight will likely go unnoticed. Mainly to add a little extra grip for my pinkie when handling the long lens.


----------



## Terry Rogers (Dec 23, 2014)

I've had Optika grips on my xsi and t4i. The non-gripped rebels are just two small and my pinky drops below to the base of the camera. Very uncomfortable to me. Not to mention my 17-55 2.8 is too front heavy then. I have not personally had a problem with the Optika grips, but if I were a professional and required reliability, I would certainly buy genuine canon. If you are not a pro, the off brands can be had for a 1/3rd the price, often with extra off brand batteries too.


----------



## drummstikk (Dec 23, 2014)

The purchase of my first 7D was was unexpected as a 40D crapped as I was just starting a 3-day job that NEEDED 2 bodies. As an un-budgeted purchase, I skipped the grip at first. A month or so later, I went to buy a grip and was sticker-shocked by the price. Maybe I was wrong, but it seemed like it was quite a price hike from the price of the 40D grips I'd had before. I decided I'd already gotten along for a month without the grip, I could go a little longer. 

And now, 3 years later…

With the 40D's old BP511 batts, I was glad to have a pair on board in the grip for a long day of shooting. But the 7D's batteries have better life, so I no longer worry about having two loaded at once. And the 7D plays better with my flash bracket grip-less. 

I think the main reason I got the grips on my 40D's was that I felt I wouldn't look as professional otherwise. But in the end, the client looks at your photos, not your equipment. Sure, a grip feels pretty good in the hand, but every piece of my equipment has to pay for itself, and for me, the grip just doesn't add any real value. 

Like the 70-200mm 2.8 I had to sell in a financial crunch last year, I'm actually kind of surprised how much I *don't* miss being gripped.


----------



## slclick (Dec 23, 2014)

I can't even think of buying grips since I have new RRS L plates on both my non gripped bodies!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Dec 23, 2014)

I used Canon grips on my 40D, 50Ds, and the 7D. When I got the 5D Mark III, I opted for a Vello because I broke the bank. The quality and feel are good. The fit and finish matched perfectly. The only issue I've heard about is the Canon Flash Bracket doesn't work with it.



Rokinon 14mm f2.8 &amp; Canon 5D Mark III © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



5D Mark III and Celestron © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Vello BG-C9 Battery Grip for 5D Mark III text web © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## RGF (Dec 23, 2014)

I use the grip about 2/3 of the time on my 5D M3. I don't use when I want to go light. I like the extra bulk and size of the grip, and vertical controls. I would never consider using a 3rd party grip; I hate fussing with equipment in the field. Always seem to fail the worst time. Not worth the minor savings in price - either in case of actual failure or worrying about failure.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Dec 23, 2014)

Ryan85 said:


> I've never used battery grips. Do you all prefer using one or not using one? Do you prefer canon grips or a third party manufacturers?


Vello produces very good grips. I normally don't use them because of the extra weight but, when planning to shoot longer and shooting many portrait orientation it is a must have.
When coupled with my 5D3 does not fit in many of my bags.


----------

